# Londrina em ângulos raros visto da Zona Sul.



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Como muitos já sabem, amo fotografar Londrina, assim, vão mais algumas que fiz da zona sul da cidade em ângulos poucos conhecidos, destacando o skyline do Lago Igapó 1(Jd Nova Londres), skyline da Gleba Palhano e Av Inglaterra (Jd Igapó).


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Boa Douglas, apresentando lugares pouco conhecidos pelo SSC por aqui da Zona Sul !


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Extremo Sul Douglas, ve o fim da cidade,


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Sidnei ldn said:


> Extremo Sul Douglas, ve o fim da cidade,


Sidnei, aquele morro ao fundo, é o Pico do Agudo???


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

É aquele que fica entre o aeroporto e a zona Sul?


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Sidnei ldn said:


> É aquele que fica entre o aeroporto e a zona Sul?


Aquele pico da última foto.... Eu acredito que seja o Pico do Agudo de Sapopema. É que usei o máximo de zoom...


----------

